# drooling



## Puppy_luv (Feb 19, 2010)

Hey all, 

I woke up this morning and my 6 month old puppy had drooled excessively in his sleep. His chin was soaked and his paws were all wet and when i looked he had a little drool spot on the sheets. This has never happened before and I'm not sure if I should just assume it's teething or if it is serious. Any suggestions??

Thanks :heart:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I've never heard of drooling being associated with teething, but hopefully an expert will have more info for you!


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Are you sure he wasn't just licking his paws a lot? I know when Jack does this, he makes wet spots on the bed and of course his paws are wet.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Gee sounds like my husband!
Ours don't drool even when begging surprisingly. Our cockers all have drooled during begging but haven't noticed it w/ the Malts.
They do lick,even in their sleep I've seen them lick the air or try to like the sheets so maybe that's why you found,"lickey slobber".


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Did you little malt have a shot the day before? That can be a sign of drooling and allergic reaction......???


----------



## Puppy_luv (Feb 19, 2010)

No I called the vet and she said just to watch him, she thinks that he may have eaten something yesterday and has a tummy ache. I gave him a quarter tablet of baby gravol to make him feel better so now we wait and see.. Thanks everyone for your comments


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Milo did this when we were staying at a friends house - he was stressed out by the change and also her 5 big dogs were very in his face alot so it was stress that made him drool so much  

Is there anything that would have stressed your little malt out?


----------



## SpringHasSprung (May 4, 2007)

This has happened with Spring. VERY shortly after arriving at a doggy park, she started excessively drooling. I was completely freaked out because I thought she was having a stroke or something. I ran and called the vet and she said that this can happen when they are over stimulated and stressed. She said that all the smells at the park could set off the drooling. I immediately left the park and the drooling stopped shortly thereafter. Since that time, even Summer has had the drooling too when she was young and we went for rides in the car. She was stressed about the rides at first and would drool like all get out. Slobber is more like it.


----------

